# Biden pitching the President's "free stuff"



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/sotu- ... le/2558920

How soon they forget!!!

Housing and home loans were made so easy back in the early 2000's because of legislation Clinton signed. Which loosed home mortgage regulations.... Now in the above link Biden says this...



> Everything the President proposes tonight is ambitious, but doable -- like two years of free community college for everyone who will go there and work hard, better high speed internet access for more Americans,* making homeownership more accessible and affordable*, and more of the things we've always wanted to achieve.


Doesn't he remember the housing and banking collapse!!!

Also when has having high speed internet become a right???


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

YEA!!! More FREE ice cream and cake - he gets my vote!!! :rollin: :bop: :shake:

We HAVE to make home loans available to those who do not qualify... credit worthiness be damned


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If it was cake and ice cream... I would vote for him too. HAHA

But it is funny how people (elected people) forget so soon. The recession had one major factor... bank collapse and home lending fiasco. Yet they state... WE NEED TO MAKE HOMES AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE.... Idiots.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wish there would be a clause or something when I pay my taxes, to which I could designate where my money goes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The truth.


----------

